# Food Safety News - 02/08/2022 FDA investigating new E. coli outbreak; investigations ongoing in other E. coli and Listeria outbreaks



## daveomak.fs (Feb 8, 2022)

*FA investigating new E. coli outbreak; investigations ongoing in other E. coli and Listeria outbreaks*
By Coral Beach on Feb 08, 2022 12:06 am
Federal officials are investigating a new outbreak of Enteroinvasive E. Coli O143:H26 infections but they have not yet identified a source of the pathogen. The outbreak has sickened at least 16 people, but the Food and Drug Administration has not reported what states are involved. Also, the agency has not yet begun a traceback investigation.... Continue Reading


*Italian Salmonella outbreak traced to raw milk cheese*
By News Desk on Feb 08, 2022 12:04 am
Raw sheep milk cheese was behind a Salmonella outbreak in Italy that affected more than 80 people in 2020, according to a study. In April and May 2020, an outbreak of Salmonella Enteritidis occurred in the Marche region of Central Italy, involving 85 people. An epidemiological investigation identified the unpasteurized, raw sheep milk pecorino primo sale cheese... Continue Reading


*Fruit juice, seafood, dried peppers subject to import enforcement actions*
By News Desk on Feb 08, 2022 12:02 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading

*Dried plum recalls continue; lead contamination cited as reason behind actions*
By News Desk on Feb 07, 2022 05:56 pm
Rojas Inc. of Los Angeles, CA, is recalling Lupag brand plain dried salted plums in 0.5-ounce packages because they have elevated levels of lead. The distribution of the affected product was limited to Southern California. The “Plain Dried Salted Plums” product subject to the recall can be identified by the below label information, according to... Continue Reading


*Another recall of dried plums launched after state officials find lead contamination*
By News Desk on Feb 07, 2022 05:22 pm
At least four companies, including El Super Leon Ponchin Snacks Inc. of San Diego, CA, are recalling dried plums from China because of lead contamination. El Super Leon Ponchin is recalling dry salted plums with and without chili, according to the company’s recall notice posted by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration. “The recall was... Continue Reading


*At least five companies recalling dried plums because of lead contamination*
By News Desk on Feb 07, 2022 05:20 pm
A&E Corrales LLC of Seattle, WA, is recalling Saladitos Dried Salted Plums With Chili because of lead contamination. Several other companies are recalling dried plums with and without chili because of lead contamination. For information visit the Food Safety News home page. The affected A&E Corrales product was distributed nationwide through distributors to retail stores,... Continue Reading


*Multi-state recall involves plums contaminated with lead*
By News Desk on Feb 07, 2022 05:19 pm
La Fiesta Food Products of La Mirada, CA, is recalling all lots of its Saladitos Con Chile (Salted Plums with Chili) because of the presence of lead, which can cause developmental problems for children and other health issues for adults. A number of other companies are recalling dried plums because of lead contamination. For details... Continue Reading

*Kimchi recall expanded as CFIA continues E. coli outbreak investigation*
By News Desk on Feb 07, 2022 04:46 pm
T-Brothers Food & Trading Ltd. is expanding its original recall of Hankook (Korean characters only) brand Original Kimchi because of possible E. coli O157:H7 contamination. As of the last update, there have been 14 laboratory-confirmed cases of E. coli O157 illness linked to an outbreak associated with the kimchi. This recall was triggered by findings by the... Continue Reading

*More plums recalled because of lead contamination*
By News Desk on Feb 07, 2022 03:50 pm
Rojas Inc. of Los Angeles, CA, is recalling plain dried salted plums in 0.5-ounce packages because of the presence of lead, which can cause developmental problems for children and other health issues for adults. The distribution of the affected product was limited to Southern California. Recalled products: ITEM DESCRIPTION BRAND UPC PRODUCTION DATE Plain Dried... Continue Reading

*Nationwide recall of Enoki mushrooms initiated after testing finds Listeria*
By News Desk on Feb 07, 2022 02:21 pm
Golden Medal Mushroom Inc. of Los Angeles, CA, is recalling certain cases of packages of Enoki Mushrooms, product of China, because of potential Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The potential for contamination was discovered after routine testing by the Michigan Department of Agriculture and Rural Development revealed the presence of Listeria monocytogenes in a 200 gram package... Continue Reading

_Food Safety News_ _Copyright © 2022 Marler Clark LLP. All rights reserved._
You received this email because you subscribed to notifications when new posts are published.

*Our mailing address is:*
Marler Clark LLP
1012 First Avenue
Fifth Floor
Seattle, WA 98104
Add us to your address book


----------

